# "Rico" hasn't woken up yet



## aznewmom (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi again everyone. Well, Rico has done well the past year. He saw a vet, ate well, went into hibernation, etc.
It is now nearly May, and I'm concerned that he is not coming out of hibernation. We have checked on him and the kids even took him outside one day. I turn on the heating lamp in the room and open all of the windows for sunshine. I make sure there is water in his enclosure every day as well. I am concerned though. Should I just crank up the heat and make it instantly "summer" in there? Should I give him a nice, warm soak? Will that wake him up? I have read that I can soak and add baby food to the soak water. Should I do that when he wakes up? I just want him up and moving..........this really seems way too long of a "nap". TIA for any insight into this!
Cheers,
Stacy


----------



## Project Reef (Apr 29, 2010)

My buddy's just finally woke up yesterday. They were all out in the yard today, eating dandelions, grass and rose pedals.


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello! I too live in Arizona and have heard from many desert tortoise owners that there tort is still in hibernation. I'm sure he will be up soon and ready to eat when he /she does. I would wait a bit longer before trying to wake him up.


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2010)

*"Rico"*

I do daily soaks after hibernation. I start with room temp water and get slightly warmer over a few days time. Baby food soaks are never a bad ideas for such a young tort.

How did you hibernate Rico? Indoors, outdoors? At what temp? This can be a delicate operation for a healthy adult. Babies can be even more delicate.

Mine always take a couple of weeks or more, depending on the weather, to really get up and get back up to speed.


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 29, 2010)

*"Rico"*

Hello AZnewmom! Try the desert museum adopt program online, as they have a ton of information about taking care of them. Also, my tortoise Doc is Dr. Jarchow and he helps the Reptile places and the desert museum with all their needs.


----------



## aznewmom (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I have his light on every day now. He is still just a baby and is indoors.......hopefully for only this next year then to an outside home!! I'm trying to gradually warm things up in his enclosure. I do worry about him, but it has been a cool and odd year here in around here in AZ. So, maybe I do need to be more patient. I just don't want him to get sick.


----------



## aznewmom (May 12, 2010)

Rico is starting to come out!! He has been taken for his "walk" outside a couple of times, and is now been seen drinking a bit. Some food was actually 'disturbed' when I checked on him yesterday afternoon. I think he will be out more often soon. He is still very small, but I hope to find a place to begin building an outdoor home for him/her this year.  I worry about the outside world since there are hawks around here and Rico is so small. I guess I will be calling for a vet visit soon.


----------



## Shelly (May 12, 2010)

aznewmom said:


> I guess I will be calling for a vet visit soon.



Why?


----------

